# The importance of "soul food" in your diet!



## hylandrdet (Aug 6, 2010)

To me, hatred is like a bright shiny object. The more hatred I see, the more I am attracted towards figuring out why the hatred exist.

Of all of the negative accusations aimed at African Americans, none of them irritates me more than the attacks on the cuisine, also known as "soul food".

The fact of the matter is that "soul food" is the healthiest food in the world, when prepared properly. Let's breakdown three "stereotypical foods" associated with the African American community to see if it's the food or the preparation.


*Collard Greens*

I'd recently bought a 14oz can of collard greens and a 7.5 oz can of spinach. I turned both cans around to look at the "nutrition facts" labels. did you know that collard greens led in all nutritional categories, per 1/2 cup serving, except one... Vitamin C!

What's wrong with collard greens? The water is being discarded. 

Anytime you cook any form of greens, you risk the chance of the vital nutrients being drawn into the broth. If you accidentally overcook the collard greens, all of the nutrients will drain into the broth; so if you drain your collard greens, you're probably robbing yourself of vital nutrients.

Solution: Put the collards in a ramekin and fill it to the rim with the broth you'd cooked it in. Eat the collards, then sip the broth.


*Fried Chicken*

Everyone loves fried chicken, but no one loves dealing with the health issues concerning use of cooking oils. Two solutions are in order to make this dish healthier.

1. Use either canola or peanut oil in it's initial cooking. These oils are high in monounsaturated fat. But be aware; such oils are not very tolerant to high temperatures; you can't just drop them in the deep fryer and walk off to watch "The View".

2. Cook until lightly brown, then bake to finish. The best way to cook any meat is to quickly sear the outside, then slowly bake the inside. This cooking method ensures that your meat retains both moisture and nutrition. In the case of fried chicken, the baking process allows the grease to escape, leaving your chicken as grease free as possible.


*Watermelon *

Who needs Viagra, when you have watermelon...

Watermelon May Have Viagra-effect

Uhhh, I feel like I don't need to explain that to you. Just read the link.

Solution: Eat it and breed well!!!


These are some of the examples of how African American cuisine can help you live a healthier lifestyle. The key lies in four elements.

1. Encourage your family to consume the broth of which the vegetables they were prepared in.  

2. Use cooking oils that are high in monounsaturated fat

3. Any meat you cook, should be seared on the outside, then baked on the inside.

4. Don't let your prejudice prevent you from eating vital foods

Food for thought.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2010)

I think somebody slipped something in your brownies.


----------



## hylandrdet (Aug 7, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I think somebody slipped something in your brownies.



Be more specific in your criticism or say nothing at all.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I think somebody slipped something in your brownies.
> ...



You're not the boss of me.


----------



## editec (Aug 7, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I think somebody slipped something in your brownies.


 
I wish they'd slip something into mine.

No wait, they need to bring the brownies, too.

Want a healthy diet?

Eat a well balanced diet of food that was_ not_ pre-processed

Pretty simple, really.


----------



## hylandrdet (Aug 7, 2010)

editec said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I think somebody slipped something in your brownies.
> ...



Agreed. My apologies. It appears that I my thread was misinterpreted. 

My intent was to unveil a little known element of racism. Some people will not eat certain foods because it's associated with a specific ethnic group, even though these foods are quite healthy, when prepared properly.

I'd  chosen "soul food" because its heritage fascinate me. 

Imagine thousands of slaves, working out in the fields, being handed only scraps of meat and vegetables to eat, yet they'd managed to come up with culinary works of art. The reason why the food was so unhealthy was because they'd cooked with handed down oils and equipment.  

With new technology, African Americans can now lead the way in providing healthy foods for all Americans. But you have to eat it first.

Food for thought.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2010)

No need to apologize. I haven't had a rep spanking in ages and it felt good.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 7, 2010)

If people don't eat certain foods because of they are Racists, then the prevalence of Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell should lay to rest any concerns that the U.S. is a Racist Country.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Douger (Aug 7, 2010)

Lub dat stuff.
Sweepatata pie.
Posssum an sweet bread.
 Pickud pig fee and picku egg.
Reeeebz and conebreh.

Seriously. I like all that stuff.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVq-1YidA5s[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2010)

Better yet, use fresh veggies and not canned.


----------



## Middleman (Aug 7, 2010)

'Soul Food' is pretty much identical to Southern Food.

As to the opening premise of this thread, I think watermelon is widely popular throughout the U.S., collard greens are not, and fried foods shouldn't be a regular part of a healthy diet. Obesity is highest in the American South I do believe.


----------



## hylandrdet (Aug 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> If people don't eat certain foods because of they are Racists, then the prevalence of Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell should lay to rest any concerns that the U.S. is a Racist Country.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Interesting thought. Just one question and don't take this personally because its a legitimate question

When was it the last time you'd eaten collard greens?


----------



## Middleman (Aug 7, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If people don't eat certain foods because of they are Racists, then the prevalence of Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell should lay to rest any concerns that the U.S. is a Racist Country.
> ...



When was the last time you ate raw seal meat?
You anti-Inuit racist pig.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 7, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If people don't eat certain foods because of they are Racists, then the prevalence of Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell should lay to rest any concerns that the U.S. is a Racist Country.
> ...




What a completely asinine question.

When was the last time you ate haggis?


----------



## Middleman (Aug 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


This guy must be a Stormfront type, trying to make Blacks look absurd.


----------



## hylandrdet (Aug 7, 2010)

Middleman said:


> 'Soul Food' is pretty much identical to Southern Food.
> 
> As to the opening premise of this thread, I think watermelon is widely popular throughout the U.S., collard greens are not, and fried foods shouldn't be a regular part of a healthy diet. Obesity is highest in the American South I do believe.



I disagree with your assessment. Fried food is perfectly OK, so long as taken in moderation and cook in it's proper oils.


----------



## hylandrdet (Sep 6, 2010)

boedicca said:


> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Never had eaten haggis; but if you do your research, it's taste should be the equivalent of chicken gizzards and liver.

I'll be more than happy to taste some haggis, if you are willing to taste some collards. Food for thought... literally.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing better than a big mess of collard greens and pig knuckles.  Yum, yum.  Bring it on.


----------



## hylandrdet (Sep 6, 2010)

boedicca said:


> If people don't eat certain foods because of they are Racists, then the prevalence of Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell should lay to rest any concerns that the U.S. is a Racist Country.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Well actually KFC was actually established in Indiana and Taco Bell wasn't acknowledged by the Hispanic community as being a legitimate representation of the Hispanic cuisine.


----------



## hylandrdet (Sep 6, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Nothing better than a big mess of collard greens and pig knuckles.  Yum, yum.  Bring it on.



Pork has elements within the meat that has been proven to accelerate your heart rate. Therefore, eating pork is a "once a week" routine. Pork related products also include hotdogs and sausages.

With that being said, collard greens is to the best of my knowledge, the best greens for your diet.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 6, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I have never heard of people refusing to eat food because they're RACIST.

I've certainly never heard of people refusing to eat fried chicken and collard greens because they don't like black people.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 6, 2010)

I was at a buffet loading up on greens, black-eyed peas, hominy, and fried okra. This black guy next to me had a plate full of roast beef, mashed potatoes, and green beans. We looked at each other and smiled.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 6, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > hylandrdet said:
> ...



I've had haggis. At a Burns Night celebration.

It was good! It didn't taste like chicken gizzards and liver at all....it  tasted like any sort of grain/meat dish.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn5E5hDptvU]YouTube - Scottish Sword Dance[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 6, 2010)

I was raised on black eyed peas, corn bread, ham hocks, collard greens and fried chicken....we didn't even live in the south. My grandparents were from Kansas, and that's what we ate.

gosh all that stuff sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 6, 2010)

It certainly does.   Most of us likely grew up with what were once considered "peasant food" - the less expensive cuts of meat supplemented with plenty of starches and legumes to stretch it out.

As for the most unappetizing, I nominate Lutefisk and Lefse.  Lefse is actually delish (Norwegian flat potato bread) - but is ruined with heaps of stinky Lutefisk (dehydrated cod reconstituted with lye).


----------



## ConHog (Sep 6, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If people don't eat certain foods because of they are Racists, then the prevalence of Kentucky Fried Chicken and Taco Bell should lay to rest any concerns that the U.S. is a Racist Country.
> ...



Incorrect. Sanders opened his first restaurant in Kentucky, and the first franchise of Kentucky Fried Chicken was opened in Salt Lake City.

History - KFC.com


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 6, 2010)

CornHole was raised on dog food, cat milk, and the table scraps from his master's garbage.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 6, 2010)

Admit it, Pukon, you've just incorporated him into your favorite fantasy.


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 6, 2010)

Allie,

I'm quit certain that the talented CornHole and his boyfriend the GayBikerSailor would win the Gay Academy Awards if they were so inclinded as to apply.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 6, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> Agreed. My apologies. It appears that I my thread was misinterpreted.
> 
> *My intent was to unveil a little known element of racism. Some people will not eat certain foods because it's associated with a specific ethnic group, even though these foods are quite healthy, when prepared properly.*
> 
> ...




I personally love "soul food" and have been eating it since I was a lil kid.... AND I'M WHITE 

I am kind of tired of the racism BS being brought into everything since Obama became pres.
I knew it was going to happen, and this silly racist food thread is just more evidence of it.

The food is awesome.... the people who eat are awesome.... the southerners who make it are awesome, and yes its a southern thing, not a "black thing".

Just more food for thought.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 6, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> CornHole was raised on dog food, cat milk, and the table scraps from his master's garbage.



And you were raised sucking on your parish priest's cock. Sick fuck


----------



## Middleman (Sep 6, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > CornHole was raised on dog food, cat milk, and the table scraps from his master's garbage.
> ...



I know you think you're clever, but your post is over the line offensive to Catholics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2010)

hylandrdet said:


> To me, hatred is like a bright shiny object. The more hatred I see, the more I am attracted towards figuring out why the hatred exist.
> 
> Of all of the negative accusations aimed at African Americans, none of them irritates me more than the attacks on the cuisine, also known as "soul food".
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard the term, "making mountains out of mole hills"?


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 7, 2010)

The Negro mind thrives on watermellon. The Negro is most creative when sticking his or her great fat, rubber lips into a wet watermellon. It's genetic, they are reminded of their origins in the swamps of Africa.


----------



## Kalam (Sep 7, 2010)

Middleman said:


> 'Soul Food' is pretty much identical to Southern Food.



Indeed. If you were born and raised in the South, you most likely grew up with "soul food" regardless of whether you're white or black.


----------



## Kalam (Sep 7, 2010)

I've always enjoyed fried chicken, collard greens, ribs, etc. It isn't difficult to eat these things regularly and keep the weight off, either; just don't snack between meals and don't eat right before going to bed.


----------



## Middleman (Sep 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> I've always enjoyed fried chicken, collard greens, ribs, etc. It isn't difficult to eat these things regularly and keep the weight off, either; just don't snack between meals and don't eat right before going to bed.



The South is the fattest and least healthy part of the United States.


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 7, 2010)

Kalam,

What type of food do you people (Muslims) prefer ?


----------



## Kalam (Sep 7, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I've always enjoyed fried chicken, collard greens, ribs, etc. It isn't difficult to eat these things regularly and keep the weight off, either; just don't snack between meals and don't eat right before going to bed.
> ...



That's because the South is poorer and relies more heavily on cheap, unhealthy food sources like fast food more than most of the rest of the United States.


----------



## Kalam (Sep 7, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Kalam,
> 
> What type of food do you people (Muslims) prefer ?



Depends on where you're from. I'll try anything as long as it conforms to Islamic dietary standards.


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 7, 2010)

Kalam,

Is it true that your Prophet was a homosexual ?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2010)

Douger said:


> Lub dat stuff.
> Sweepatata pie.
> Posssum an sweet bread.
> Pickud pig fee and picku egg.
> ...



i hate when people pretend they know southern...

no one has offered me a damned possum belly in ages...

pickled eggs go with beets.....not pickled pigs feet

no one has cornbread with ribs....baked beans , tater salad, cole slaw  but not cornbread

which is always served with fish...fried fish damn it....you always served bread with fish in case a bone gets caught in the throat the bread will dislodge it. (does anyone really believe that will happen)

watermelon is served on raging hot days with a shaker of salt


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2010)

collards arent fattening unless you use bacon grease...most use vingear here....

and southern and soul are about interchangable...


----------



## Middleman (Sep 7, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Kalam,
> 
> Is it true that your Prophet was a homosexual ?



This forum should ban some trolls, imo. 

You would be first on my list.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of "soul food".  I guess that makes me a racist.  Uuuummmmmmmm..................
(Of course it could have something to do with extremely limited exposure and what exposure there was involved the mess hall cooking chitterlings once a month.)


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2010)

o i dont do chitterlings


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> o i dont do chitterlings


I don't either!  My first experience was walking past the mess hall kitchen area when they were being prepped.  I caught a big whiff and suddenly lost my appetite!  If breakfast hadn't have been digested already I would have lost it also.  
I do like collards with vinegar,  those are good.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 7, 2010)

I love fried chicken and waffles.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2010)

i can remember when hogs were slaughter in the fall.....when you had a good freeze...everyone would gather and salughter hogs...

you can credit blacks with bbq  ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm cooking venison stew tonight.

It's in the oven now. Potatoes and carrots later. Seasoned with salt, pepper and bay and nothing else. I have rosemary, but that won't work with the bay. I might put some thyme in.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I'll skip the thyme and put in worcestershire sauce and a brown gravy mix!

So here's the recipe:

Elk stew meat (whoops, its' not venison)
flour
salt
pepper
garlic
bay leaf
oil
potatoes
carrots
worcestershire sauce
brown gravy mix

dredge the meat and fry until brown. Liberally salt and pepper, a little garlic if you like.

Put in casserole and add water and bay leaf. Cook, covered, in slow oven (I cooked @ 325 for about a half hour, then turned down to 250) well we're going on 3 hours.

When I go home I'll add gravy packet, worcestershire sauce and veggies, including some onion and cook until they're tender. maybe an hour.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 7, 2010)

It will be good. I was raised on this stuff.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 7, 2010)

ConHog said:


> I love fried chicken and waffles.





I miss Roscoe's.


----------



## Kalam (Sep 7, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Kalam,
> 
> Is it true that your Prophet was a homosexual ?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2010)

How about some Seoul food?


----------



## Kalam (Sep 8, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> How about some Seoul food?



Yes please. Korean is amazing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > How about some Seoul food?
> ...



I had the pleasure of visiting my brother in Seoul a few years ago before he retired.  The food is wonderful.  If I could I'd go back to Taiwan for some real Mongolian BBQ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 8, 2010)

Kalam,

Do you "people" eat camel meat ?


----------



## Middleman (Sep 8, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Kalam,
> 
> Do you "people" eat camel meat ?



Can we all please vote this guy off the island already?


----------



## Middleman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> How about some Seoul food?


Now that's the kind of 'Seoul' food I'd like!


----------



## Kalam (Sep 8, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Kalam,
> 
> Do you "people" eat camel meat ?



Some people do. I never have.


----------



## Yukon. (Sep 8, 2010)

Kalam,

Do you worship the Prophet Mohummed ?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam,
> ...



Why do you keep responding to.... this creature.


----------



## hylandrdet (Feb 24, 2011)

Middleman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > hylandrdet said:
> ...



Is there a yes or no answer to this question? I'll be more than happy to eat haggis!


----------



## MikeK (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with everything you've said.  And although I'm White I have a developed preference for the _soul foods_ you've mentioned, with emphasis on fried chicken and collard greens. 

Good stuff.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I have never heard of people refusing to eat food because they're RACIST.
> 
> I've certainly never heard of people refusing to eat fried chicken and collard greens because they don't like black people.


Your reference is behavior at the conscious level and as such I agree.  But you may rest assured that while certain foods are associated with certain ethnicities those individuals who harbor pre-conscious racist antagonism for those ethnicities will be quietly averse to anything associated with them.

I believe the vast majority of racist disposition in contemporary Americans (of all ethnicities) exists at the pre-conscious level.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 25, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> How about some Seoul food?



I love Kim Chi and Bugogi.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 25, 2011)




----------

